# Sieg SX4  ( Grizzly G0720) Base Dimensions



## ronboult (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi
Have ordered a new Sieg SX4 Mill to replace my SX3 - Delivery several months.
In order to get things underway I wish to make a new base/stand somewhat higher than my old machine.
To this end  what is the consensus for how high the table should be relative to ones height/ perhaps elbow high ? I am relatively short 5'5" but found my old SX3 is too low so I am constantly bending over.

Also if anyone has a Seig SX4 can you supply the dimensions of the base and the Z travel ( for new DRO Scales)
Thanks Ron


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 17, 2017)

ronboult said:


> To this end what is the consensus for how high the table should be relative to ones height/ perhaps elbow high ?


Get a tape measure in one hand, with the hand you use to crank the knobs empty.  Stand next to a wall, close your eyes, and do some "air" lathe work for a couple minutes, making sure you are in a comfortable position and how you would like to feel when at the lathe, including watching the work.  All with your eyes closed.  When it feels good to you, put a finger on the wall at that height, open your eyes, and measure to the floor.  Repeat several times to be sure.  That is the height you want your knobs.  Measure from knobs to lathe base, subtract from the wall measurement, and make your stand that high.  Take your time and get it right.


----------



## mksj (Jun 17, 2017)

The Grizzly G0722 is the same as the SX4, you can download the specification sheet and the manual and get information on this model.
The machine footprint is listed as 28.5" x 14.5", 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Milling-Machine-with-Power-Feed/G0722

The stand information is listed here:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Stand-for-G0720-G0720R-and-G0722-Benchtop-Miling-Machines/T23959

As there are many factors that will influence the desired stand/mill table height, it is hard to say what will work for you. You can put some adjustable height feet or use some spacers to get the final adjustment to your liking.


----------



## ronboult (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Bob
Thanks for the reply.
I am not sure that using a mill is directly comparable to a lathe. My new mill will have power feed on the x axis for the first time and am not sure how much this will be in use. If a lot then the X hand wheel will only be used for short periods. The Y axis hand wheel is belowthe X axis but this does not often get used for long periods.
With my current mill with only  manual feed I find myself leaning over whatching what is happening and this is getting to my (old)back. Hence I am wondering if my current mill is too low.
Ron


----------



## ronboult (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi mksj
Thanks for the reply
I had seen the Grizzly specs but was not sure what they measure as the foot print. Does it include the distance that the Y axis hand wheel assembly extends over the base? Hoping someone has a SX4 and could clarify. I think the Sx4 is considerably bigger and wont fit on my current stand.
Also there are two different measurements given for Z travel and max head to table distance. Not sure what this means for when I order new scales so I can transfer my Easson Es12 to the new mill.

Unfortunately the Sieg agent in Au does not have a Sx4 in stock ( 3 month delivery) and cant assist with dimensions. The Sieg website is also useless
Ron


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 17, 2017)

ronboult said:


> Hi Bob
> Thanks for the reply.
> I am not sure that using a mill is directly comparable to a lathe. My new mill will have power feed on the x axis for the first time and am not sure how much this will be in use. If a lot then the X hand wheel will only be used for short periods. The Y axis hand wheel is belowthe X axis but this does not often get used for long periods.
> With my current mill With only  manual feed I find myself learning over whatching what is happening and this is getting to my (old)back. Hence I am wondering if my current mill is too low.
> Ron


Oops, sorry Ron.  I somehow thought you were speaking of a lathe, missed the word "mill" in there.  OK, SX4 mill is not a mini mill...  At any rate, you need to find what makes you comfortable.  In my opinion, you really need to set up the mill on a trial stand and adjust the height to what makes you comfortable, and then make a stand to that height.  The other approach is to make the stand intentionally too low, and then raise the mill with blocks after you have the mill on it until you find the height that seems to work best for you.  Neither of those approaches are ideal for what you have in mind...


----------



## ronboult (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks Bob
I will have to wait till my mill arrives. Then I will place it on my existing stand even if it overhangs a bit and then pack it up till I am happy with the height.
Will then build a new stand to suit.
I was only trying to get the stand built while waiting for my mill. I guess waiting a few more weeks to build the stand wont matter.
Do wish though that I can sort out the discrepency in the specifictions between the Zaxis travel and the max quill to table dimensions. Need to order my new scales because they take a while from China to Au
Cheers
Ron


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 17, 2017)

ronboult said:


> Do wish though that I can sort out the discrepency in the specifictions between the Zaxis travel and the max quill to table dimensions.


Maybe someone on this forum can measure theirs for you...


----------



## mksj (Jun 18, 2017)

The measurements are in the Grizzly specifications and also from one of the Aussie SX4 distributors. You could call/email them if you need something specific like the base. Sometimes there are mounting issues on the Z axis. On my last benctop mill I got by with and X and Y axis, and just used the spindle DRO which came with the machine. Since the head can nod a bit, I always locked it when I was milling. As I mentioned, there are many factors to the desired height of the mill table and the controls.
Headstock travel is 335 mm (13 1/8") and spindle travel is 80 mm (3 5/16), the overall travel of both is 415 mm (16 3/8). Table to head distance should not be a factor fro the Z axis scale, you are concerned with the available  travel which is 13 1/8", there is usually formulas for the overall size of the scale and usually give yourself a bit extra if possible. You may also consider a slimline scales as they may be less likely to interfere with the head controls and be less bulky on the table.
http://www.ausee.com.au/shop/category.aspx?catid=1080

DRO installation on a SX4, you could also contact the author as to size and any recommendations.
http://www.mini-lathe.com/mini_mill/projects/sx4_dro/sx4_dro.htm
http://www.mini-lathe.com/Home/mail.htm


----------



## ronboult (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi Mark 
Thanks for responding.
I have seen the figures you have mentioned for the Ztravel and the max spindle to table distance both on the Grizzly and Sieg websites.
The fact that they are different made wonder if there is an error in the Sieg data that has just been repeated by Grizzly. However maybe the Z axis travel is actually limited on this machine and the difference is made up by quill extension.
I have actually contacted the Au distributor who is supplying my mill but he doesnt have stock that he can measure. 
I have Easson 12 readouts on both my old mill(sieg sx3) and my lathe. I am using an electronica s1 magnetic scale on my lathe cross slide which is very compact and works well , but they are very expensive. I have now located a source of Ditron magnetic scales which can be directly connected to the Easson readout( the electronica scales require an adapter) and are more reasonable price. Dont know how good Ditron magnetic scales are but I am willing to give them a go.
If I cant establish the actual Zaxis travel I will just buy a longer Z axis magnetic scale and trim to fit.
Cheers
Ron


----------



## ronboult (Jun 23, 2017)

Just realised my stupidity.
The Grizzly G0720 is more likely to be had in America.
Anybody with a G0720 that can assist?
Ron


----------

